# Problème de connexion Wifi avec l'Ipod touch 4G...



## mariemalice (15 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous! 

J'ai eu pour Noël un Ipod touch 4G (jusque là, tout va bien!). 

J'ai donc pu pendant une semaine surfer sur le Wifi de mon domicile via  ma livebox orange sans problème (même si j'ai eu du mal à le connecter  la première fois). 

Cependant une semaine après ma première connexion, l'Ipod affiche un  message de ce style: "Connexion wifi interrompue veuillez retaper le mot  de passe de la livebox" Je retape donc au moins une dizaine de fois la  clé WEP de ma livebox ( en majucules, minuscules, sans et avec espace:  je suis donc sûre de ne pas avoir fait d'erreur de frappe) que je met en  mode association avant de valider  et sans arrêt l'ipod me met mot de  passe incorrect. 

Je ne comprend donc pas ce qu'il se passe ça marche très bien autre part  que chez moi, j'ai été chez orange ou ils m'ont connecté sans problème  mais lorsque je réessaye chez moi, encore et toujours le même problème..

J'ai fait pas mal de recherche depuis sans vraiment de réponse, j'espère  en trouver une un jour car c'est assez énervant de pas pouvoir utiliser  une fonction aussi utile de l'Ipod...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## kma (16 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Si ton iPod se connecte bien autre-part que chez toi c'est que le problème vient de ta livebox. Souvent elle sont trop sécurisés et empêchent la connexion d'appareils wifi. Donc il faut que tu change les paramètres de ta livebox et si possible la clé wep par la même occasion.


----------



## mariemalice (17 Janvier 2011)

Merci de ta réponse  
Cemendant, je n'y connais pas grand chose en informatique et changer les paramètres de ma livebox et ma clé WEP me parait difficile haha !
Je vais aller voir du coté d'orange!
Merci en tout cas pour ta réponse


----------

